# What is the best all-around meat grinder?



## brian985 (Jun 15, 2020)

I am looking for the best all-around meat grinder. I can spend around $1500 to make sure I get a good quality product. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 15, 2020)

How much are you processing and how often.


----------



## rc4u (Jun 15, 2020)

1500 has to 40#'s monthly


----------

